# P. regalis bite



## Botar (Mar 28, 2004)

I have a friend who was bitten by a P. regalis on Friday night around 9 PM.  I believe he said the specimen is around 4 inches and sex is unknown.  He is documenting the effects and I will post them in the Bite Reports Forum as soon as he has everything compiled.  It will probably be a couple of weeks because he wants to document any effects that may continue over the next couple of weeks.

The point of this thread is to fill you in on two specific things he mentioned to me. 

1.  The bite was completely avoidable and his fault entirely.  He has spent most of his life working with animals that are more than happy to inflict pain so his attitude towards them is fairly casual.  In this situation he wanted to show a friend the ventral side of the P. regalis, so he put his hand in the container to move the spider for a better view.  He said the spider ran from him doing laps around the container before it bit him on the finger.  Had he been using anything other than his hand to try to manipulate the spider, the bite would have been avoided.

2.  As it has been reported in other Poecilotheria bite reports, he suffered extremely painful muscle cramps anytime he remained motionless.  He called me this morning and said that after taking 800 mg of ibuprofin, the cramps would subside for about 4 hours.  His weight and age will be included in the bite report.  Seems high dosages of ibuprofin can provide some temporary relief.

This particular person is pretty much tough as nails and his degree of pain tolerance may be quite a bit higher than most.  However, he has indicated that he will not be placing his hand back within reach of a Poecilotheria.  The genus has earned his respect.

Keep in mind, this person is very experienced with venomous reptiles and his skill in handling reminds me of the TV icons we see handling venomous snakes.  As I mentioned before, he indicated the bite was completely avoidable and the T really didn't want to bite at all.  This was purely a defensive bite when the T apparently decided it had no other option.

I will post in this thread to let everyone know when the bite report is available in the next couple of weeks.

Botar

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Mar 28, 2004)

You know, I really wish I hadn't lost my P. regalis juvenile (3-4").  It apparently escaped a few days ago and it's somewhere in my bedroom.  

Karen N.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 28, 2004)

Ultimate Instar said:
			
		

> You know, I really wish I hadn't lost my P. regalis juvenile (3-4").  It apparently escaped a few days ago and it's somewhere in my bedroom.
> 
> Karen N.


I would call the exterminator.

Jon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deifiler (Mar 28, 2004)

Hah, gotta love it when these macho "I use my hand" types get nailed.

I'm bound to get tagged sooner or later with my affinity for the carapace grip and for ventral photography though *looks for an applicable smiley but fails miserably, settling for this one*>>  :8o

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MizM (Mar 28, 2004)

Wow, painful complacency!


----------



## Immortal_sin (Mar 28, 2004)

Ultimate Instar said:
			
		

> You know, I really wish I hadn't lost my P. regalis juvenile (3-4").  It apparently escaped a few days ago and it's somewhere in my bedroom.
> 
> Karen N.


I lost mine well over a year ago, and never found her. Luckily, they are so shy, they'll probably head for the safest, darkest place...make sure and check your closet!


----------



## Botar (Mar 28, 2004)

deifiler said:
			
		

> Hah, gotta love it when these macho "I use my hand" types get nailed.


Not the case at all.  He's just a bit too comfortable with them, or at least he was.  

Botar


----------



## bagheera (Feb 25, 2005)

Perhaps a a tall open container with a few cricket may bring he/she back. 

As for muscular cramps-while i am neurotoxin virgin, I would try a combination of 1 gram doses of ibuprofin combined with a muscle relaxer like robaxin. great stuff. Due to a rotator injury i DO understand muscular/slelatal pain!


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 25, 2005)

bagheera said:
			
		

> Perhaps a a tall open container with a few cricket may bring he/she back.
> 
> As for muscular cramps-while i am neurotoxin virgin, I would try a combination of 1 gram doses of ibuprofin combined with a muscle relaxer like robaxin. great stuff. Due to a rotator injury i DO understand muscular/slelatal pain!


Well, I hope by now that he doesn't need your advice. This bite was from almost a year ago. However, it is something to keep in mind should anyone need it in the future.


----------



## rbpeake1 (Feb 25, 2005)

bagheera said:
			
		

> Perhaps a a tall open container with a few cricket may bring he/she back.
> 
> As for muscular cramps-while i am neurotoxin virgin, I would try a combination of 1 gram doses of ibuprofin combined with a muscle relaxer like robaxin. great stuff. Due to a rotator injury i DO understand muscular/slelatal pain!


I talked to an MD once about bites, and he suggested that perhaps a shot of a steroid would help reduce the symptoms.  But I guess a bite is not life threatening, so putting up with some pain and discomfort and treating it with over-the-counter meds I can understand is OK for some people.  But seeing an MD might be prudent.


----------



## Sheri (Feb 25, 2005)

If only for the opportunity to recieve regulated narcotics, I would go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmadams (Feb 25, 2005)

I got tagged by mine a few years ago, all I got was a little swelling.  the funny thing is, my A. avic gave me a worse effect, swelling, pain, and stomach pains.


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 25, 2005)

jmadams said:
			
		

> I got tagged by mine a few years ago, all I got was a little swelling.  the funny thing is, my A. avic gave me a worse effect, swelling, pain, and stomach pains.


It may have been a dry bite.


----------



## jmadams (Feb 25, 2005)

Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## NYCspiderGuy (Feb 25, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> If only for the opportunity to recieve regulated narcotics, I would go.


I was actually wondering about that... if Ibuprophen(sp?) or acetaminophen  are GOOD, isn't Vicodin BETTER? 

Seriously, are there interactions with venom that might make stronger painkillers dangerous?
If it happened, I know my first reaction would be to want MEDICATION... 
Hoping NOT to need this info, but rather have and not need, than need and not have!
(Or I could call Rush's maid for some Oxycontin...)


***About lost ornamental - another Boards member was telling me last night that more than one lost P.was found at night crawling on ceiling (OVER BED!) or on walls... Maybe RedLight bulb in room and calm for a while? Perhaps will climb?  Not my experience - just relaying story. 
I would STILL check the CLOSET though, as another said earlier!
Good luck!


----------



## MizM (Feb 25, 2005)

bagheera said:
			
		

> Perhaps a a tall open container with a few cricket may bring he/she back.
> 
> As for muscular cramps-while i am neurotoxin virgin, I would try a combination of 1 gram doses of ibuprofin combined with a muscle relaxer like robaxin. great stuff. Due to a rotator injury i DO understand muscular/slelatal pain!


I'm thinking I read in "Forum" magazine that a shot of potassium ?sulfate? would end the muscle spasms. Well, it was some kind of potassium>


----------



## bagheera (Feb 25, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> If only for the opportunity to recieve regulated narcotics, I would go.


Just act like you don't really _want_ them, they are needed. Barring that, I have found that breaking into tears works! :liar:


----------



## ScorpionBob (Feb 25, 2005)

I would imagine that there are a ton of variables to throw into the whole bite symptom discussion.  I am sure that many people react differently to T venom.  Thus all the variables.  Height and weight.  Allergies.  Amount of venom.  Age.  As far as meds I would definately agree with anti-inflammatories, and I guess the muscle relaxers could help too.  As someone else said earlier in the post some of these things could be dangerous in combination with the venom or symptoms.  I.E. low blood pressure...but I'm no expert....Heh, Heh...


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 25, 2005)

excellent im looking forward to reading up on that bite report...not that i enjoy other peoples pain, just curious about that type of stuff its interesting


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 25, 2005)

NYCspiderGuy said:
			
		

> I was actually wondering about that... if Ibuprophen(sp?) or acetaminophen  are GOOD, isn't Vicodin BETTER?
> 
> Seriously, are there interactions with venom that might make stronger painkillers dangerous?
> If it happened, I know my first reaction would be to want MEDICATION...
> ...


I would have to say that the interactions with the pain killer would depend on how exactly it killed the pain. For example: There are tons of ppl that get migraines. Due to migraines being caused by differ things in differ ppl, then only random, if any, medications will work. 
My friend gets very bad migraines. She cant sleep, eat, move.... she cries in pain. She has tried everything to get them to go away. She did finally find a med that worked every time. She will cut a Methylenedioxymethamphetamine tablet into 4ths. She will take 1/4 of it and the migraine goes away. That medication releases high amounts of serotonin in the brain. This regulates regulation of mood, heart-rate, sleep, appetite, *pain* and other things. (according to dancesafe.com) This med has a very low interaction rate due to it being soaked into the stomach lineing and only releases "feel good" neurotransmitter. But of course any med that makes great strides in the theraputic world will be illegal.   
Basically all I am saying is that it depends on exactly what the venom does to ur body. When that info is aquired, then u can make strides toward the right pain killer or muscle relaxer to ingest.


----------



## Botar (Feb 26, 2005)

Well I never got the actual report from him, but the symptoms lasted a couple of weeks and then went away.  He still picks up pedes and scorps when he goes out collecting, but says he will not be sticking his hands in the regalis cage again.  It apparently made a lasting impression on him.

Botar


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

*Regalis bite...*

Wow... I have an adult female p. regalis and can't imagine getting nailed by her. I use the deli container method to transfer any questionable T's.
In my 26 years of keeping T's I have never been bit and want to keep it that way. If I do get nailed I would assume it is from carelessness or not paying attention. Knock on wood... ;P


----------



## Mr Ed (Feb 26, 2005)

If I get nailed by a T with a bad bite, I'll be giving myself 25 mg benadryl IM  with a little motrin or whatever and ice to the area off and on for the first 24 hrs.  Oh and as far as having the lost P.s in the house, all I have to say is that's gotta suck.  I'd be scared to roll over in my sleep...


----------



## hcsk8ter (Mar 14, 2007)

If the bite was so bad why no post?  How old was he?


----------



## Johnny_27 (Mar 14, 2007)

hcsk8ter said:


> If the bite was so bad why no post?  How old was he?


Chalk up another one for the "bumped a 2 year old topic" team


----------



## 8+) (Mar 14, 2007)

MizM said:


> I'm thinking I read in "Forum" magazine that a shot of potassium ?sulfate? would end the muscle spasms. Well, it was some kind of potassium>


Calcium gluconate is often given to Widow bite victims.

Edit: Oops the noob got suckered into replying! :8o


----------



## jr47 (Mar 14, 2007)

MizM said:


> I'm thinking I read in "Forum" magazine that a shot of potassium ?sulfate? would end the muscle spasms. Well, it was some kind of potassium>


         potassium is great for relief of mucle spasms. low potassium can atcually cause muscle spasms. not sure it would help with a bite but it couldnt hurt. i think for me some good muscle relaxers would be first choice.


----------



## MizM (Mar 16, 2007)

jr47 said:


> potassium is great for relief of mucle spasms. low potassium can atcually cause muscle spasms. not sure it would help with a bite but it couldnt hurt. i think for me some good muscle relaxers would be first choice.


Actually, I used them with great results when I experienced the P. murinus bite. I would definitely recommend that anyone getting a "hot" bite ask their attending physician for them.


----------



## phil jones (Mar 17, 2007)

is it me but i find this all a bit odd as the BITE was a long time a go so i am a bit :? :?     +++ phil


----------



## joes2828 (May 29, 2010)

BlkCat said:


> I would have to say that the interactions with the pain killer would depend on how exactly it killed the pain. For example: There are tons of ppl that get migraines. Due to migraines being caused by differ things in differ ppl, then only random, if any, medications will work.
> My friend gets very bad migraines. She cant sleep, eat, move.... she cries in pain. She has tried everything to get them to go away. She did finally find a med that worked every time. She will cut a Methylenedioxymethamphetamine tablet into 4ths. She will take 1/4 of it and the migraine goes away. That medication releases high amounts of serotonin in the brain. This regulates regulation of mood, heart-rate, sleep, appetite, *pain* and other things. (according to dancesafe.com) This med has a very low interaction rate due to it being soaked into the stomach lineing and only releases "feel good" neurotransmitter. But of course any med that makes great strides in the theraputic world will be illegal.
> Basically all I am saying is that it depends on exactly what the venom does to ur body. When that info is aquired, then u can make strides toward the right pain killer or muscle relaxer to ingest.


Methylenedioxymethamphetamine is Ecstasy


----------



## maitre (May 30, 2010)

Wow. This is the 3rd time this thread was revived. *clap clap*


----------



## GartenSpinnen (May 30, 2010)

WAIT!!!! Whatever happened to Phil Jones????

????
???
??
?

:?:wall::?


----------



## Sadistic Haplo (May 31, 2010)

Johnny_27 said:


> Chalk up another one for the "bumped a 2 year old topic" team


I love how this post is now useful twice in this thread,


----------



## MustaLiukkari (Nov 24, 2011)

Today my P.regalis almost bite me! An big adrenaline rush! (moved adult terrarium)
Im not sure if a little mark is from another fang and its red around it.. Well its so small so if i had poison, its very little.
And Im not feeling best cause i have had lot of bistles on me, looks like i have chicken pox! :biggrin:

Take time to be carefull so you gonna be less..


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 24, 2011)

4th time coming back from the grave?


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 24, 2011)

jayefbe said:


> 4th time coming back from the grave?


Well at least the search was used to find an existing thread, that should score some points


----------



## deathkorps (Nov 25, 2011)

i shall call this post....Lazurus!


----------



## Formerphobe (Nov 25, 2011)

Or we could call it Lazarus...


----------



## k2power (Nov 26, 2011)

I think someone should save the thread and bring it back on Groundhog Day.  Seems fitting.


----------



## GonePhishing (Oct 21, 2016)

Lazarus lives again!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Oct 21, 2016)

GonePhishing said:


> Lazarus lives again!!


Why did you do this? Stop. Never do this again. 


Why?

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Tygarys (Oct 21, 2016)

LOL! This would make a great horror movie. _

The thread that wouldn't die!
_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GonePhishing (Oct 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Why did you do this? Stop. Never do this again.
> 
> 
> Why?


After reading the thread I couldn't simply let it die... What kind of person would I be if I did not respect the ancestors who posted on this thread so long ago??


----------



## Toxoderidae (Oct 21, 2016)

GonePhishing said:


> After reading the thread I couldn't simply let it die... What kind of person would I be if I did not respect the ancestors who posted on this thread so long ago??


Because resurrecting old and dead threads is a waste and annoying, especially since this in the discussions and questions subforum.


----------



## GonePhishing (Oct 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Because resurrecting old and dead threads is a waste and annoying, especially since this in the discussions and questions subforum.


Calm down mate, just having a laugh. It's possible the thread might be useful to someone, never know.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Oct 21, 2016)

GonePhishing said:


> Calm down mate, just having a laugh. It's possible the thread might be useful to someone, never know.


No... that's what bite reports are for. It's super annoying and dumb, it may seem funny to you, but after seeing this every other day its angering.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GonePhishing (Oct 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> No... that's what bite reports are for. It's super annoying and dumb, it may seem funny to you, but after seeing this every other day its angering.


Holy Moses dude.  lol Don't stay angry too long, and try to have a good weekend.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Trenor (Oct 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> No... that's what bite reports are for. It's super annoying and dumb, it may seem funny to you, but after seeing this every other day its angering.


Dude, the only one that is freaking out and angered is you. Really man, calm down. It's just about as silly as getting upset about people naming Ts.

There are lots of posts I care nothing about reading or taking part in (I'm looking at you Guess This Spider).  I click them to un-highlight them and move on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Oct 21, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Dude, the only one that is freaking out and angered is you. Really man, calm down. It's just about as silly as getting upset about people naming Ts.
> 
> There are lots of posts I care nothing about reading or taking part in (I'm looking at you Guess This Spider).  I click them to un-highlight them and move on.


I have a problem and I refuse to acknowledge it

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GonePhishing (Oct 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I have a problem and I refuse to acknowledge it

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I have a problem and I refuse to acknowledge it


Christ, once at least people used heroin. Yeah, after the third "sword" in the arm (according to their, full junkie human waste, words, of course. I'm a drug junkie remover supporter) sucked and they continued that needle mania just for enjoy "normality". I wonder how much TV color jumped to certain poor grandmothers, lol.

The Internet disgrace was yet to come :-s


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 21, 2016)

Trenor said:


> There are lots of posts I care nothing about reading or taking part in (I'm looking at you Guess This Spider).  I click them to un-highlight them and move on.


that threads great, one of my favorites. .


----------



## Trenor (Oct 21, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> that threads great, one of my favorites. .


A lot of people like that thread, it's just not something I care about.


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 21, 2016)

Someone got bit by a P.regalis?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Oct 21, 2016)

Time to open up 8 more old threads yeaaaaa!!!


----------

